# Stale Bread Revival



## marmar (Jun 4, 2006)

I had a loaf of "french bread" from last week (it resembled more of just a soft crusted bread loaf, about 3 x 1 inches). 

To revive it and make it soft again, I took a spoon and spread a thin layer of yogurt on a 1/8" slice and topped with some chopped green onions and let it sit for a few minutes while the broiler heated. Placed it under the broiler for 2 minutes.

I got a nice, tangy, soft bread slice except for the crust, which was nice and crunchy. I thought it was a very nice way to revive the bread.


----------



## marmalady (Jun 4, 2006)

Yum, that sounds good!  I've 'revived' whole loaves by placing them in a paper bag, sprinkling the bag with water, and heating in the oven at 350 for about 10 minutes.


----------



## Shirley Boberg (Jun 13, 2006)

I often use my stale bread and nearly stale bread and make them into bread crumbs.


----------

